# powered scaffold



## 65535 (Jan 16, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Right here.


Sparky, any beachfront lots in Arizona you know about? :laughing:


----------



## Krisdaan (Jun 8, 2013)

*Crawler / Ceilings*

I bought one of these yesterday new for 600.00 . In Nashville these larger jobs do pop up .I hooked everything up today , when i hit the trigger the screw gun handle spun away from the trigger . What keeps the back of the drill from kicking out . I do nothing but commercial ceilings , the scaffold got to me so i've been using two pair of stilts put together for 14 years to avoid scaffolds cause it hurts my feet and back . when I have to use the scaffold it will get caught on screws and cords anyway . The crawler is real good for higher ceilings ( if you don't use stilts) and bigger rooms I'll have it on the VOL State job in a wek or two . I'll check back to let you know how it goes without the rear axle installed . If anyone has an answer about the drill handle please let me know . Thanks Dan






John Romeros said:


> FYI:
> 
> I ordered one of those Crawlers and received it 2 days ago. This thing kicks butt. I'm installing a drop ceiling and got about twice the work done yesterday as usual. They also have a work bench that may be good for stacking a carton of 2x2 tiles on when laying in the pads. Make it easy on the back.:thumbup:
> A recommended buy.
> :thumbsup:


I bought one of these yesterday new for 600.00 . In Nashville these larger jobs do pop up .I hooked everything up today , when i hit the trigger the screw gun handle spun away from the trigger . What keeps the back of the drill from kicking out . I do nothing but commercial ceilings , the scaffold got to me so i've been using two pair of stilts put together for 14 years to avoid scaffolds cause it hurts my feet and back . when I have to use the scaffold it will get caught on screws and cords anyway . The crawler is real good for higher ceilings ( if you don't use stilts) and bigger rooms I'll have it on the VOL State job in a wek or two . I'll check back to let you know how it goes without the rear axle installed . If anyone has an answer about the drill handle please let me know . Thanks Dan


----------



## Krisdaan (Jun 8, 2013)

John Romeros said:


> FYI:
> 
> I ordered one of those Crawlers and received it 2 days ago. This thing kicks butt. I'm installing a drop ceiling and got about twice the work done yesterday as usual. They also have a work bench that may be good for stacking a carton of 2x2 tiles on when laying in the pads. Make it easy on the back.:thumbup:
> A recommended buy.
> :thumbsup:


I bought one of these yesterday new for 600.00 . In Nashville these larger jobs do pop up .I hooked everything up today , when i hit the trigger the screw gun handle spun away from the trigger . What keeps the back of the drill from kicking out . I do nothing but commercial ceilings , the scaffold got to me so i've been using two pair of stilts put together for 14 years to avoid scaffolds cause it hurts my feet and back . when I have to use the scaffold it will get caught on screws and cords anyway . The crawler is real good for higher ceilings ( if you don't use stilts) and bigger rooms I'll have it on the VOL State job in a wek or two . I'll check back to let you know how it goes without the rear axle installed . If anyone has an answer about the drill handle please let me know . Thanks Dan


----------



## Dataylorsmn (Mar 18, 2014)

You guys need to try this out for cutting tile off a baker scaffold. Moves up and down and fits on either the inside or the outside of your scaffold. Northern Tools and Equipment, Ebay, Amazon and Sears...$70.
The Roughneck Shelf for Baker Style scaffolds


----------

